# fish I.D. help?



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

what the heck are these things? Me and my dad caught them all weekend on the whitefish and several other small streams in the area.


----------



## Nature (Dec 12, 2006)

Creek Chub?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Looks like a creek chub to me (Semotilus atromaculatus ).


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

Blacknose shiner?


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

looks like it could be either of those, but i'm leaning towards creek chub due to the dark spot at the base of the tail. Thanks guys!


----------



## hunter143 (Jan 21, 2005)

Nature said:


> Creek Chub?


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

Looks like someone has a chub. :lol:


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Yup you got a creek chub.


----------



## j1musser (Sep 2, 2007)

Are u just happy to see me or is that a chub on ur hook????:lol:


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Creek Chub, browns love em. 

BTW, is that braid you are using all the way down to the hook?


----------



## Dora the Explorer (Aug 5, 2008)

I guess you can't avoid chubs, no matter where you go. Oh well, they make great trout food!
D


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

quest32a said:


> Creek Chub, browns love em.
> 
> BTW, is that braid you are using all the way down to the hook?


Yup, definitely a creek chub. Quest, are you saying this as a result of observation or do you actually use them in streams for trout?


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

that is a bait stealer right there


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Chinookhead said:


> Yup, definitely a creek chub. Quest, are you saying this as a result of observation or do you actually use them in streams for trout?


Yup, a few of my biggest MI browns have come on chubs. Work best in high, muddy water. Big browns eat big food. If you hit it right they can be real suckers for a 3-5 inch chub.


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

catfish bait?


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

a little late, but yes deffinately a creek chub. work great under the ice on a tip up for northerns too.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Bait! 

For a variety of fish that fish be food.


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks guys, "bait stealers" is right on the money. My Dad and I only got about 4 trout all day and the rest were these little buggers. Is it possible for these guys to do damage to trout populations? 

and no thats not braid, just regular old 6 Lb mono, i think its just weird lighting.


----------



## Sam A (Sep 7, 2008)

In Kentucky thats called catfish bait. The bigger the better


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

NickAdams said:


> thanks guys, "bait stealers" is right on the money. My Dad and I only got about 4 trout all day and the rest were these little buggers. Is it possible for these guys to do damage to trout populations?


Damage to trout populations? No, it's the other way around.

Were you catching brook or brown trout in the same stream as the chubs? The presence of chubs sometimes means the water is getting a bit too warm for trout.


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

all brookies in this little stream.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

NickAdams said:


> all brookies in this little stream.
> 
> Also, is anyone familiar with the East branch of the whitefish? I was always under the impression that trout were king in this river, but i was catching nothing but pike.


 
As per site rules only the following streams may be discussed on the open boards: The Two-Hearted River, Fox River, Chocolay River, Escanaba River, Ontonagon River, Menominee River, St. Mary's River.

Please keep information about other streams confined to PMs and emails. MS' policy on river reporting is detailed in the "sticky" at the top of each river forum.


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

yeesh, for some reason i thought that river was listed on there as one of the ok ones, my bad mums the word :shhh:


----------

